# CAN EMBRYO CHANGE GRADES OR STOP DEVELOPING?!



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi ladies,

Sending myself mad. I'm trying to step away from google lol

I just wondered can embryos change in grading? 

I am 25, egg shared and had ec on Wednesday just gone 21st. With hubby's very poor sperm only 1 out of the 5 mature eggs fertilised. Anyway u had a 2 day transfer yesterday 23rd with the 1 embryo. My clinic grade 1-5 (1 being the best) At 9.30am when i called it was grade 2 and 5 cells, by time I got to clinic for transfer it was grade 1 and going to 6 cells. 

I just wondered if embryos can stop growing if they was grade 1 or drop to say grade 2 or 3?

I'm now going mad as I cannot longer no it's grading and if is dividing and developing into a blast.

Does a grade 1 day 2 embryo normally make it to blast? 

Any feedback would be great  x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

Anyone X


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Amy,

To be honest with you, it is like saying how long is a piece of string.  Once your embryo is put back, it is impossible to predict what is happening.

That is why some women get BFN's and some will get a BFP despite top grade embryo/embryo's being put back.

All I will say, is that the higher quality embryo you have put back, then the better chance of a BFP.

I know it is hard, but you will send yourself crazy and make the 2ww even harder/longer by looking in to things like this on internet/google.

Wishing you lots of luck for your 2ww and hope you get a BFP.

X


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi

Congrats on your baby!

Trying not to I'm just wondering all sorts now. I'm scared its not developing etc x


----------



## warey (May 28, 2012)

It's OK but the worry doesn't stop and the outcomes are as varied as there are possibilities!
Women get BFP's with low quality embryos and Gr1 embryos dont always give you BFP's. 
Try to stop googling and keep busy. What will be will be!


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hiya,

The 2ww is so hard and it is impossible to tell what is going on.  I wish that everyone who had to go through this horrible treatment got BFP's, but unfortunately it doesn't work like that.

Good luck

Stacey
X


----------

